# What is ISO and why did my post title change?



## subfuscpersona (Nov 19, 2005)

I hate acronyms - ISO is *not* the International Standards Organization so what is it?

and...

how does the title of a post posted by me get magically changed? (I didn't change it - who did? and why?)


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2005)

ISO means In Search Of, and if your post title gets changed it is to make it easier for people to Google us and find similar answers. Google requires things to be in a certain format for ease of searching. Hope that solves the problem for you.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Nov 19, 2005)

Thx Alix so much. Makes perfect sense now.


----------

